

Passpie: manage login credentials from the terminal - aye
http://marcwebbie.io/passpie/

======
asimilator
Seems similar to 'pass'
([http://www.passwordstore.org](http://www.passwordstore.org)) but IMO without
pass' killer feature: git integration. pass manages passwords as a directory
tree of gpg encrypted files which can be easily synchronized with multiple
machines using built-in git integration (not to mention all the other benefits
of version control, like undo/redo, history, etc).

~~~
troyjfarrell
Version control is really cool for this sort of information. Unfortunately,
pass leaks information in filenames, which is a pretty big problem for some
uses. In my opinion, the version control needs to be built into the
application to avoid all the potential side channel information leaks.

~~~
dkbrk
I think it's important to point out that whether something like this matters
depends entirely on your security model. For example, an attacker learning
that I have a gmail account isn't very useful information, so I don't consider
it confidential. This is a property of most of my credentials.

The way pass is built on top of gpg encrypted files in git is at the core of
its robustness and simplicity. Creating an encrypted, version controlled store
from scratch would be a not insignificant engineering effort, though something
similar could be accomplished, for example, by putting the password store
inside encfs.

If the mere existence of a credential is considered confidential information,
a simple measure to bypass this flaw is to give it a meaningless randomly
generated name such as "faithful_iceberg".

------
marcwebbie
I am the author of Passpie and one of my goals with passpie was that it should
be as configurable as possible.
Pass([http://www.passwordstore.org](http://www.passwordstore.org)) is a great
and mature cli application and as with any great applications there are
alternatives.

History (undo/redo) is planned on passpie, probably using git as well.

Some ideas are: passpie history --list passpie history --undo XYZ passpie
history --redo ABC passpie history --backend git --redo 123 passpie history
--sync

You may like pass you may like passpie you may like both. :)

------
rkuska
For Fedora users:

[http://copr-fe.cloud.fedoraproject.org/coprs/rkuska/passpie/](http://copr-
fe.cloud.fedoraproject.org/coprs/rkuska/passpie/)

